# The EGGcellent incubator - Follow the Egg, growing into birds - Live webcam and more!



## Trixor (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi guys...!

I just wanted to show you my site.

On the site, you will be able to follow my eggs hatching and the birds growing into beautiful animals.

http://www.fuldskrue.dk/egg/index.html

Please just ask if you have any questions or any requests...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This would certainly be a good topic for those new to hatching. And might have the desire to build their own incubator.

What country are we communicating with? And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Trixor (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello again..!

The controller is pretty simple, but some programming knowledge is needed.
But im pretty sure something more simple using a termostat is more common.

Im from Denmark, a small town called "Brønderslev".

If you have any ideas or recommendation, please do tell!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feel free to contribute your experiences on the forum. Its always fun to learn of the differences from other countries. And learning new tricks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's cool. How do you rotate the eggs? Most incubators have rotators (more pricey with them).


----------



## Trixor (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi again..

I turn the eggs twice a day manualy. - The next version of the incubator, will have an automatic turner instead.

 - Have a nice weekend.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is the weekend, almost. How surprising!


----------

